# 25c tires on Allez?



## spiel54 (May 3, 2010)

I'm a newbie to the forum, but I just bought a 2005 Allez triple. I need to replace the tires. Will the fork/brakes fit a 25c or larger? It currently has the stock 23's. Also, any suggestions for a good fast commuter tire? Any help is appreciated Thanks!!!


----------



## PaulRivers (Sep 11, 2006)

I don't own one, but there shouldn't be any problem with 25's fitting 28's would be more iffy.

I've thought of just putting continental gp4000's on my commuter bike, but right now I have Panaracer TServ's on there (I've heard good things about the Panaracer Pasela's as well). I can't tell if any of my tires are faster than the others as they're on different bikes (my commuter feels slower than my road bike, but it's probably not just the tires being that one cost $600 plus a dynamo front hub, while the other cost $3500).


----------



## spiel54 (May 3, 2010)

Thanks! I don't think I have the budget for the Continentals, but I actually just bought Pansela's for my 87' schwinn traveler, just put them on last night, so I can't even say if I like them. 

When I looked last night, there actually was more room than I expected on both tires on the allez, but I think I will be fine with 25's and just go that direction. Maybe I'll push to 28's my next time around.


----------



## PaulRivers (Sep 11, 2006)

Yeah, I own a 2008 Specialized Sequoia (their more "endurance" counterpart to the Allez). I tried putting on a 28c tire on time and it fit, but barely. However, I needed a new front wheel - I ordered one, but then the 28c tire wouldn't fit anymore without rubbing. So it's "iffy". With 25's, you could probably also fit fenders on there.

The Continental Gatorskins are also an often suggested flat-resistant tire for commuting, they're more "slick" but I don't know if they actually roll any faster or anything.

Have fun.


----------



## jparr (Jul 27, 2008)

spiel54 said:


> I'm a newbie to the forum, but I just bought a 2005 Allez triple. I need to replace the tires. Will the fork/brakes fit a 25c or larger? It currently has the stock 23's. Also, any suggestions for a good fast commuter tire? Any help is appreciated Thanks!!!


2007 Allez Double here, and 25c Schwalbe Durano Pluses just barely fit.


----------

